# Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B



## frido (27. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

mal ne Technik Frage! Bin  nun am überlegen, welchen Filter ich mir für meinen geplanten kleinen Teich zulegen soll. Grundsätzlich gefallen mir die Eigenbau Regentonnenfilter sehr gut-fällt aber aus wegen Platzmangel. So bin ich nun auf den Pondlife CBF 350 B gestoßen-ein Zweikammer Durchlauffilter. Um ein ständiges Verstopfen zu verhindern, möchte ich noch ein selbstgebauten Sifi vorschalten. Mein eigentliches Problem ist der Hauptfilter.
Laut Hersteller für Teiche bis 30.000 l., bei Fischbesatz bis 15.000 l. Mein Teich wird ca. 8000 liter haben, bepflantz werden und einen geringen Fischbestand haben. Was mich stuzig macht-das Filtervolumen ist ja mit ca. 120 liter relativ klein im Gegensatz zu den meisten Eigenbaufiltern. Daher sind natürlich die Besiedlungsflächen für Nitrobacter recht klein-kann das trotzdem funktionieren? Oder was würdet ihr machen? Wie gesagt, Filtervolumen von 600 oder mehr Litern kommt aufgrund der Platzproblematik nicht in Frage. Der Filter soll biologisch für ausgewogene Wasserwerte sorgen und das Wasser mechanisch relativ sauber halten-glasklares (Leitungs-)Wasser ist nicht notwendig.

LG

Andreas


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B*

Hallo Andreas,
die besiedelbare Oberfläche in dem Filter, muss für die entstehenden Schadstoffe im Teich ausreichen. Wenn du Pflanzen und mäßigen Besatz und wenig Futtereintrag hast könnte der noch passen.
In der Regel sind höchstens 50% der angegebenen Menge möglich. "bei Fischbesatz bis zu 15.000 l, für Teiche mit Koibesatz: bis zu 5000 Liter"
Läuft der Filter an der Grenze, sind häufige Reinigungsaktionen nötig, weil er sich ständig zusetzt. Diese sollte man mit einer guten Vorabscheidung sogut wie möglich verlängern.

Könnte langen, er hängt von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort ab aber ich halte ihn für grenzwertig.
Sucher besser einen, der größer ist und mehr Reserven bietet.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## alundra (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B*

Hallo Frido
Habe den Filter auch an meinem Teich.
Für dich wird er leider zu klein sein,den Durchfluss meiner eco 6500 schafft er  wohl,
wenn er sich zusetzt läuft er über, das passiert dann recht schnell..
Für 8000 Liter Teich mit einer größeren Pumpe wird das leider nichts.
Außer du hast keinen Dreck und die Filter setzen sich nicht zu.


----------



## Nori (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B*

@ alundra:
Deshalb sollte man immer einen Überlauf einbauen, der wieder in den Teich mündet.

Gruß Nori


----------



## alundra (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B*

Hallo Nori
Da geb ich dir völlig recht.
Ich habe den Überlauf zum Frischwasser nachfüllen genutzt,  wenn man täglich nachschaut ist es auch nicht soviel.
Bei mir warens dann immer so 200 - 500 Liter die im Teich fehlten ,bis ich es gemerkt habe.
Tat den Fischis ganz gut.


----------



## frido (7. März 2011)

*AW: Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B*

alundra: Schönen Teich hast du da gezaubert! Respekt! 

Allerdings wird sich jeder Filter (egal wie groß) relativ schnell zusetzen, wenn auf eine Vorabscheidung des Grobschmutzes verzichtet wird. Und ein ständiges Reinigen der Schwämme schadet auch den Bakterien im Filter und dem biologischem Gleichgewicht im Teich. Mit nem vorgeschaltetem Sifi könntest du deine Reinigungsintervalle des Filters wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches verlängern.


----------



## alundra (8. März 2011)

*AW: Pondlife Filter CBF 350 B*

Hallo Andreas

Mein Filter hat im Mai seinen Dienst getan und ist dann über... ( mit 36 Watt UVC )
mein Teichumbau wird dann hoffentlich fertig sein.
Es wird alles etwas größer.
Kannst ja meinen Tread weiter verfolgen und zusehen.
Filterkeller für Pumpenkammer und Reihenvortex wird Ende des Monats fertig sein.


----------

